# Symbiosis in a UK river?



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

Does anyone know of two species who work together in a uk river system? thanks it'll help my coursework and google ain't helpful.


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

Humans and maggots

Some maggots sacrifice themselves to catch me a fish, knowing that when ive got enough fish for dinner, the remaining maggots go free into the bushes as a reward for thier bravery and sacrifice. Ah they cycle of life is complete


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

not sure if this helps, but certain duck species (Gadwall, i think) have a klepto-parasitic relationship with Coots.

the Coots dive to pull up plants and the dabbling ducks, such as Gadwall, then take advantage of the mess made to eat the remaining plant material.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

laurencea said:


> not sure if this helps, but certain duck species (Gadwall, i think) have a klepto-parasitic relationship with Coots.
> 
> the Coots dive to pull up plants and the dabbling ducks, such as Gadwall, then take advantage of the mess made to eat the remaining plant material.


Cool very interesting :2thumb:


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

probably the most extreme are hydra, these are half animal half plant. Algae actually lives inside the animals cells giving it a green colour. They both benefit as the algae gets somewhere to live and the hydra takes some of the energy from the photosynthesis of the algae (it also hunts to gain more food). Hydra are awesome, looking like a tiny sea anenome but much more active, hunting preyy down rather than waiting for it to drift by. If only they were bigger they would make kick-ass pets! They live in UK rivers (and almost every other freshwater environment the world over). Hope this helps.


----------

